# Download torrent without any desktop client



## Amir.php (Jul 28, 2008)

*I have find it usable for following reason:*
*1*. Many time we need to download torrent on others system or cyber cafe. Where we can not install any software or torrent client.
*2*. Suppose if we are working on lan internet in our college were only internet explorer is installed then we are unable to download torrent.
*3*. suppose if you install utorrent. But sometimes if proxy is not known, we cannot configure it. etc.

it is an online bittorrent client: *BitLet*.
                               *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/www.bitlet.org                                  *www.bitlet.org
*BitLet is pretty simple:* just paste the address of the .torrent file, click Download torrent, and select the directory you want to save the file to.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 28, 2008)

Useful info, thanks


----------



## skippednote (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice one man


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ecko (Jul 28, 2008)

Old One
BitLet is Java Powered thus many a times isn't accessible properly


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats cool!!!!!!!
Thanx......


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks! Nice info dude !


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the trick.


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah good trick


----------



## manusag (Jul 28, 2008)

nice tip dude...


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks friends for your comments.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 29, 2008)

nice find.........hav u tried it?wts the speed u got?


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 29, 2008)

I did not tried yet, but here is some ones experience:
*tech-buzz.net/2007/08/02/bitlet-the-web-based-torrent-downloader/


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 29, 2008)

anythin similar to this...that doesnt require Java?


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 29, 2008)

^i think no.
JAVA is must. We can not expect it with simple <HTML> code only.


----------



## New (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Amir.php..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks, good one


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks to both new and nucleus for your comments.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

I think utorrent has also mentioned a similar feature?


----------



## redhat (Aug 3, 2008)

Most cyber cafe's now have opera n FF both....
opera 9.5 has integrated torrent download capabilities use that


----------

